# Man O War Corona Cigar Review - Awsome Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For the price of $55 per box this was a fantastic smoke. Burn was nice and even and the flavors of this cigar keep changing the longer you smoke. G...

Read the full review here: Man O War Corona Cigar Review - Awsome Smoke


----------

